# My Babies, Hedgie and Norah.



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a picture of my hedgehog Hedgie...
[attachment=1:eie9bmzs]Picture6.jpg[/attachment:eie9bmzs]
This is a picture of my hedgehog Norah...
[attachment=0:eie9bmzs]Picture3.jpg[/attachment:eie9bmzs]
If you want to see more pictures let me know, I have a ton of cute picture of the two. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to ask? You've no doubt seen how enthusiastic we are here about hedgie pictures

:lol: 

But to answer your question, yes, more pictures please!

Also, I sent you a PM ^_^


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

You can use the


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!!! More!!!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

These are pictures of Norah. 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Norah\100_0601.JPG 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Norah\Picture6.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Norah\100_0605.JPG 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Norah\Picture8.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Norah\100_0610.JPG 

And these are pictures of Hedgie, my oldest.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture1.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture4.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture5.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture7.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture8.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture9.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture11.jpg 
C:\Documents and Settings\Jessica\My Documents\My Pictures\Hedgie\Picture13.jpg

Let me know if they did not work.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

GRRR! I don't know what you mean TWCOGAR. How do you add more pictures in?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

The easiest route if you have a decent connection to upload pictures, is to use Photobucket (photobucket.com) because it provides the code for you to copy and paste right over here, as well as an option to resize your pictures for forum use.

Otherwise, you can attach them to your post 3 at a time (3 per post rather) by clicking the "upload attachment" tab right under the text box where you type your message to post.

The addresses you posted are where the pictures are on your computer, and without a virtual connection we can't see them ^_^


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

ya i figured it out. it just makes me frusterated! GRRRR. I can try opening a photobucket account.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, it is taking so long to download all the pictures I have of Hedgie, you have no idea! Good grief I have less pictures of Norah! :lol:


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

O.k, i think i figured it out, here is Hedgie's album, 
http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j32 ... 95/Hedgie/ 
and this is Norah's album, 
http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j323/JLF1995/Norah/ 
hope you enjoy thier cuteness!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both adorable!  So many great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you LarryT, I apperitiate the complement. I will take more pictures tomorrow, it will be on my Photobucket account and my username is JLF1995, like always! :lol: And I will post them on here.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are so cute!!! I love Hedgie in the pumpkin. That was adorable! More pictures, please!!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Rainy, and yes i WILL take more pictures! 
It was Hedgie's 1st halloween with us so I had to put him in the pumpkin! 
He LOVES to eat pumpkin too! He tempted to eat the seed but the seed was WAY TO BIG! :lol: We had to make sure he didn't eat too much pumpkin, or he will be sick! :lol:


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just posted some more picture of Hedgie and Norah. 
Hedgie 
http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j32 ... 95/Hedgie/

And this is Norah 
http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j323/JLF1995/Norah/

Hope you enjoy thier cuteness again.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures! Hedgie with the hat is awesome!
And Norah on the towel, with a hand under her chin - so beautiful. 

And both of them in their outside pictures. 

Well done!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, Hedgie is the one hedgehog that won't hold still for the pictures. He is always moving! Norah and the other hand sits still and enjoys all the different things that I put in front of her and she is more interested of the things than the pictures I am taking while she explores them intently! :lol:


----------

